# Any feedback on Suzuki 60 vs Tohatsu 50 vs Honda 60



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Had the choice between a zuke 60 and Tohatsu 50. Ended up with the Tohatsu. I'm sure the extra 10 ponies would be helpful in a few select situations but for me it didn't make sense. If I had live wells or if I routinely carried heavy camping loads, I would have taken the 60. Top speed is going to be within a few mph of each other.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a 2016 tohatsu 50 hp 4 stroke. I only have 100 hours so I can't say it is bulletproof or will last a lifetime but I have not had an issues with the motor. It is quiet and was less expensive than the others with a 5 year warranty. Make sure your dealer network is nearby as tohatsu does not have the expansive network of Yamaha etc.

I think the tohatsu 60 is a Honda and from what I've heard not the best performing and heavier.


----------



## barrell (May 17, 2016)

If the Tohatsu is carburated id stay away from it. Everyone I know including myself has had nothing but trouble with the smaller carbed Tohatsus. Suzuki all the way. They always turn a much bigger prop.


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a 60 Suzuki and liked to so much I ended up buying a 20 Suzuki for my smaller boat.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Tohatsu 50 on a Whipray here. I've had it a little less than a year, but I've been very impressed with the motor.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very happy with my decision to go with the Mercury 60 EFI four-stroke! Performance in your desired range, great hole shot and excellent fuel economy.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

barrell said:


> If the Tohatsu is carburated id stay away from it. Everyone I know including myself has had nothing but trouble with the smaller carbed Tohatsus. Suzuki all the way. They always turn a much bigger prop.


The new Tohatsu 50s are EFI


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you to all for your input. I’m leaning towards the Tohatsu 50.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Another thread asking similar...

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/tohatsu-ms50-vs-suzuki-df60-vs-yamaha-f70.49425/#post-399591


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

Zika said:


> Very happy with my decision to go with the Mercury 60 EFI four-stroke! Performance in your desired range, great hole shot and excellent fuel economy.


I went with the same engine and have been very happy with it as well. Not that much heavier than the 60 2 stroke that I took off.


----------

